# Cost of making beef jerky from store-bought meat



## noboundaries (Jun 26, 2022)

About a month or so ago Costco had 12 ounce bags of biltong on sale for $8.95 (75 cents per ounce). My first thought was, "I can't make it myself for that price." I picked up 8 bags. It was (is) good stuff. BTW, the regular price is $12.95, or $1.08/oz for 12 oz.

So, all that got me thinking, "What does it cost me to make my own jerky on a per ounce comparison?" I decided to only consider the cost of bottom round beef I can get locally to make jerky. Regular price is $5.88/lb; sale price $3.88/lb as of a month ago. 

Using shrinkage of 60%, 65%, and 70%, the cost range is as follows for bottom round:
Regular price: $0.92 to $1.23 per ounce.
Sale price: $0.61 to $0.81 per ounce.
None of that includes the cost of my cure ingredients, fuel, or equipment. But, I know exactly what's in it. 

Another jerky (Trapper John) available in my area is $1.10/oz. (10 oz for $10.95).

Bottom line? No great savings doing it myself, but how do you put a price on satisfaction?


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 26, 2022)

Agreed. . .


----------



## jkc64 (Jun 26, 2022)

It ain't cheap but it sure is good. I figured it cost me about 25.00 a pound to make.


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 26, 2022)

Many moons ago I was in a store in Walden, Colorado that sold jerky.  They had a chart on the wall explaining the initial meat cost, handling, labor, costs of seasonings, time, and shrinkage (loss of weight) to justify the selling price. I was good with that, and their jerky was wonderful. At home, the whole experience is priceless.


----------



## Hijack73 (Jun 26, 2022)

Nope.  Not a cheap fix - but I loved that I could control the sodium.  When I was younger I had serious blood pressure issues - thankfully my doc landed me on something in my 30's that helped tremendously and I'm no longer at as much risk of stroking out- so I made mine with little salt and less sugar.  It never lasted long enough to spoil.

Plus - I could sell baggies of it at work to fund my own habit lol.  Meat was a buck a lb back then of course.  For a couple of years my dehydrator was on more than it was off. 

I tried that Trapper John not long ago.  It wasn't bad.  Sam's has a 'tender jerky strip' that I think is their brand that isn't bad either but it sets off my acid reflux sometimes, so I quit buying it.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 26, 2022)

Given all the other costs the commercial jerky company has to deal with (packaging, shipping, insurance, labor, etc.), and given that Costco meat prices are not too far above wholesale, it does make you wonder how they can sell a finished product for a lot less than what it costs you. It sure makes me wonder about what grade of beef they use. Certainly not prime; probably not choice; and maybe not even select.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 26, 2022)

Hang in there my friend. I think the cost of meat is going to first dive, then skyrocket up about this fall or winter. Just as soon as the normal harvest happens, there will be sticker shock. You will be glad to know how to do your own.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 26, 2022)

Hijack73 said:


> Nope.  Not a cheap fix - but I loved that I could control the sodium.  When I was younger I had serious blood pressure issues - thankfully my doc landed me on something in my 30's that helped tremendously and I'm no longer at as much risk of stroking out- so I made mine with little salt and less sugar.  It never lasted long enough to spoil.
> 
> Plus - I could sell baggies of it at work to fund my own habit lol.  Meat was a buck a lb back then of course.  For a couple of years my dehydrator was on more than it was off.
> 
> I tried that Trapper John not long ago.  It wasn't bad.  Sam's has a 'tender jerky strip' that I think is their brand that isn't bad either but it sets off my acid reflux sometimes, so I quit buying it.


Just curious what the docs solution was for you that worked so well. I'm on max dose Norvasc and still struggling. Pm me if you don't want to discuss here


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 26, 2022)

johnmeyer said:


> It sure makes me wonder about what grade of beef they use. Certainly not prime; probably not choice; and maybe not even select.


I can't remember the last time I smoked or cooked a Choice grade hunk of beef. It was at least 4-5 years ago. Select is all I buy these days, but I'm selective (no pun intended). I've had Select grade tri tips, rib roasts, briskets, and bottom rounds that were as tender and juicy as "Choice or Better" that I used to see on packaging I bought.

That said, making jerky out of a Choice or Prime grade seems to be a waste of good meat and money. Same for corning beef. If I could get a lower grade than Select at a lower price for making jerky, I would.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 26, 2022)

I think market is the lowest grade beef.  Basically a tired old cow that has calved 3-4 times or a bull well past prime and goes to the canned soup market or probably the dried meat makers.

BTW, the commercial Biltong packages I purchased from Costco is the lowest grade crap in my taste.  I will prefer to make it myself from better grade beef


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 26, 2022)

I make it because I love making it, and gifting it, and eating it, but mostly that third one.


----------



## LoydB (Jun 27, 2022)

Seriously, the only hobby I have that actually saves money is roasting coffee beans. I have no expectation that I could beat out Costco Commodity Cows for price on meat.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 27, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Just curious what the docs solution was for you that worked so well. I'm on max dose Norvasc and still struggling. Pm me if you don't want to discuss here


Jake, my Dr. has helped me control my blood pressure from years past mainly by these 4 things. Has been good for past 10 yrs.

Eat bananas 
Switched to skim milk
5 mg Amlodipine
25 mg Hydroclorothiazide


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 27, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> Jake, my Dr. has helped me control my blood pressure from years past mainly by these 4 things. Has been good for past 10 yrs.
> 
> Eat bananas
> Switched to skim milk
> ...


Thanks bud Amlodipine/Norvasc is what I'm on as well but I take 10mg. Might have to revisit the hydrochlorothiazide


----------



## sandyut (Jun 27, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Bottom line? No great savings doing it myself, but how do you put a price on satisfaction?


I have had this same discussion in my head before as well.  I love knowing whats in it and I made it...but...IDK


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 27, 2022)

The whole Costco biltong/homemade jerky thoughts bouncing around inside my head sent me down a rabbit hole of this cost analysis and shopping for dehydrators. What size, type, Stainless, or safe Polycarbonate (is there really such a thing?)? I even calculated the square inches of the grates I use in the oven, WSM, and Kettle, subtracting area for the bricks used for stacking a couple grates. 450 inches² sums it up for 3-5 lbs of beef, though it's pretty crowded at 5 lbs. 

New bottom line: I'm going to get one or two stackable 5-grate stainless steel racks and keep using my oven, WSM, or Kettle. They cost a fraction of the price of a dehydrator. Plus, I really like the jerky I make in all three. One 5-grate rack gives me 750 inches² of drying space, more than enough. Two should fit in the WSM, but that's TBD if it's even feasible. 

Thanks for sharing your thoughts and health recommendations.


----------



## Hijack73 (Jun 27, 2022)

TNJAKE


Verapamil 2X day 240 MG ER (tried 180 MG but that didn't cut it)
Losartan 1X day 50 MG.   In the beginning it was LosartanHcl but we cut out the Hcl after a while.

Been on that combo probably close to 15 years.


EDIT: A lot of folks don't realize the havoc sugar can play on BP.  Skip carbs and sugar for a week (I know.....but green beans are freaking delicious at least) and take it.  You might be shocked.  




 noboundaries
 select flats make good jerky.  Plus - you can just grind the points when you get sick of corned beef and burnt ends and beef stew and beef tips and hash.... lol.   I wonder where no-roll briskets could be found.....  


Pro tip for everyone.  Brisket points make the best stewing beef/stroganoff you'll ever eat!  It's like that little bit of Denver steak on a chuck, just a little tougher, though I have tried to grill it ;)


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 27, 2022)

Hijack73 said:


> Brisket points make the best stewing beef/stroganoff you'll ever eat!


Absolutely! They make the most incredible chili, too. Points are all I'll use if I can find them.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 27, 2022)

Wife is on Lisonopril 
She controls her carbohydrate intake due to a wheat sensitivity and overall sugar avoidance  in her diet.

My systolic topped 140 so I'm due.


----------



## Hijack73 (Jun 27, 2022)

When chuck went to double the cost of brisket I stopped using chuck (unless it was on sale) and started using brisket for almost everything ground or stewed, unless it was clearance beef or I wanted those little nuggets of the Denver muscle for steak.

 Another pro tip for everyone..........  Circled is what is folks buy when they buy a "Denver Steak".  I can still get chuck every 6 weeks or so for 3.99, so often I harvest these before I grind them (and I choose my chucks based on what that muscle looks like unless selection is skimpy).  Get the ones that are marbled like the picture without the X and you will really be surprised.  I think it's twice as good as strip and just as tender, and is better tasting than tenderloin.  I pan sear them to a tick over perfect medium rare, but still under medium (as I do most fatty meats). 

I developed what is known as 'lisinopril allergy'.  It's nothing major but it causes a dry little cough, and that's when I went to losartan.


----------



## crpngdth2001 (Oct 24, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks bud Amlodipine/Norvasc is what I'm on as well but I take 10mg. Might have to revisit the hydrochlorothiazide


I'm on Amlodipine at 5mg, they tried to take it to 10mg and my feet went to 100% asleep/pins and needles and they reduced back to 5mg and added hydrochlorothiazide (only 10mg so far) and it has been helping me as well. I'm thinking I will end up at about 20-25mg on it as well.


----------



## crpngdth2001 (Oct 24, 2022)

Hijack73 said:


> I developed what is known as 'lisinopril allergy'.  It's nothing major but it causes a dry little cough, and that's when I went to losartan.


Wait, a lisinopril allergy? I take it also, and have had this weird dry cough for like 2 years now - and my doctor never mentioned it could be a lisinoprol allergy!!!!


----------



## Hijack73 (Oct 24, 2022)

That's what my doc calls it - though it's not an actual allergic reaction.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 24, 2022)

Appreciate the drug combo advice. Had to got to ER last week with an episode. Have a appointment scheduled with primary care to talk about adding hydrochlorothiazide.

Side note my mother in law also had the Lisinopril cough reaction


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 24, 2022)

Also apologies to 

 noboundaries
 for the sidetrack


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 24, 2022)

No problem. Anything that helps someone is welcomed.

I've started aiming for a jerky shrink of only 50%. Cure#1, an accelerator, meat tenderizer, and a small amount of water make up my cure spreadsheet based on the weight of meat. I dust with a rub before drying. Once dried, I break the dried meat into 2 or 3 packages, keep one in the fridge, and the other(s) in the freezer. I put a folded paper towel in each bag to absorb any liquid condensation.

The result is tender, bite-thru, no tug jerky with a LOT less salt. It travels well. If I take it directly out of the fridge to eat, I nuke the portion for 10 secs per ounce.

It kind of reminds me of corned beef jerky.


----------

